# GM Chinil Chang RIP



## blackdiamondcobra (Mar 16, 2018)

It is with great sadness and deep regret that the Chang family announces the death of Hapkido Grandmaster Chinil Chang, who passed away peacefully in his sleep on Feb. 23, 2018, at the age of 77 as a result of Hypertensive Cardiovascular Disease.

Funeral services were held on Feb. 28 at Frank A. Patti Funeral Home, Fort Lee, New Jersey with family members and close friends in attendance. His body lays at rest in George Washington Memorial Park, Paramus, New Jersey.






Hapkido Institute
For over 30 years, Grandmaster Chang has served as the Doju (successor) of the Korean martial art of Hapkido, after inheriting the title directly from the founder Yong Sul Choi on Jan. 15, 1985.

Born June 11, 1940, in Seoul, Korea and having received a degree in Architectural Engineering from Yonsei University, Chinil Chang devoted his entire life to the study and preservation of martial arts. His dedication to training was unparalleled and over his lifetime he earned the title of Grandmaster in Hapkido and 9th-degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do certified by the World Tae Kwon Do Federation (Kukkiwon). Stories of his extreme training days have become legendary and serve as an inspiration to current and future generations to follow.

Grandmaster Chang's passion for research and his commitment to the refinement and development of techniques have contributed immeasurably to the science of martial arts. Anyone fortunate enough to have experienced his instruction first hand was overwhelmed by the superior level of his skills and the power of his presence.

The loss of one of the few remaining true Grandmasters will be felt across the martial arts community. His memory will be honored by his students who will continue to spread his teachings.

Hapkido Community Mourns Passing of Grandmaster Chinil Chang


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2018)

R.I.P


----------



## Pentti (Mar 16, 2018)

R.I.P


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2018)

R.I.P.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 17, 2018)

.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Very sorry to hear.  Prayers for his family.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 27, 2018)

RIP.  Despite being the official successor to Dojumin Choi Yong-Sul, from what I understand Chinil Chang wasn't very active in the HKD world.  I don't think he had many students.


----------

